

Ask HN: Review my webapp (objective ratings for photos) - kalendae

Site: www.elograde.com<p>Hi all, long time lurker and a YC interviewee reject here looking for some help =)<p>I believe I have come up with a way to objectively rate photos so that the rating is consistent and accurate and where different ratings have meaningful distances between them.<p>The general idea is to rate others' so that yours will be rated, but instead of actually rating, you compare photos against each other instead, and then win/losses are treated like games using the Elo rating system (like chess ratings or WoW arena ratings and so on)  Then based on the ratings theres an additional tiered rank (trying for like a blackbelt or grandmaster type feel).<p>I would appreciate any feedback on the app, thanks
======
icey
I'm looking at it now, but I'm not sure what some of these things mean.

    
    
      Your photo priority is 2 and you have 9 credits. 
    

What does photo priority mean? What can I do with the credits?

What is your target audience for this? The verbiage is very technical across
all of the pages, and I couldn't see anyone who wasn't technical really
understand what's going on.

The voting functionality works all the ways I would expect it to - the buttons
at the bottom of the photos or clicking on the photo I liked best both worked.
The keyboard interface was a nice touch. It's clear that you've spent a lot of
time thinking about how the voting would work.

I did have some problems with the navigation. It didn't feel very well
considered, and I didn't like having to go back to the front page in order to
get back to the main menu options. It would have been nice to have a
navigation bar somewhere that would let me jump to all of the major sections.

~~~
kalendae
thanks, its hard to see that as the developer. target audience are people who
want to get a rating for their photograph online. my thought is that the
ratings u get tend to be very subjective so there might be a need for an
objective rating. the nav bar while voting is a great observation, right now
one does seem kind of stuck on that page.

------
icey
Is there any way to try this out without registering?

If not, do you have a demo account we could use?

~~~
kalendae
Hi, i created an account hnlogin / hnlogin if you do not feel like signing up.

i will think about what interactions there can be without signing up.

------
dabent
Clickable: <http://www.elograde.com/>

------
jacquesm
<http://likebetter.com/>

~~~
kalendae
thanks for the link, i hadn't run across it til now. google has a game thats
similar also called matchin (<http://www.gwap.com/gwap/gamesPreview/matchin>)
is likebetter still maintained? i wasn't able to sign up. i wanted to see if
what kind of rating they give the photo.

~~~
jacquesm
It's a YC company, and a possible reason for your rejection. After all the
ideas are pretty similar.

Probably, before pitching to a VC/incubator it would be good to know who
they've already invested in.

~~~
kalendae
absolutely. tho the rejection was actually for a different project.

